# Angeles Crest ride



## dovesprings250r (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a ride planned for saturday sept 1st starting at the Chilao visitor center off angeles crest hwy and climbing to Wrightwood. We'll stop for lunch in wrightwood and then ride back down. It's aprox 33 miles of mostly climbing (gradual) to Wrightwood. The highway is closed a bit above Chilao due to washouts but I believe a bike can go through ok. Shopuld be fun. We'll be starting at the visitor center at 9 am. Pace is relaxed.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

Did you do this ride? I saw that Wrightwood had a severe thundershower, causing a lot of flash flooding.

How was the road condiftion on the closed part of ACH?


----------



## dovesprings250r (Nov 11, 2006)

-CM- said:


> Did you do this ride? I saw that Wrightwood had a severe thundershower, causing a lot of flash flooding.
> 
> How was the road condiftion on the closed part of ACH?


It was radical. The climb was tough but fun. Beyond the closure wasn't too bad. A bit rocky in spots but very rideable. The rocks on the downhill part toward Islip saddle were the worst. The washouts are pretty bad but you ride through em. 
What really sucked was that I cut my tire severely, and didn't realise it was cut on the first inflate. We ended up booting the cut but only after all the spare tubes and co2 were gone. We rode into rightwood and got HAMMERED by the worst thunderstorm I've ever been in. Sat at the Evergreen lodge, waited for help to take us off the mountain and called it a day. Still fun, quite and adventure. We'll be back.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Did you run into a group from BikeForums while on ACH? Were you riding a brown Landshark?


----------

